# Hurt Right Leg? Advice anyone?



## morganleigh10 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm worried about my baby boy Oakley. He turned one year old In January of 2012 so he is still very young. He has always been a very healthy boy. He loves to run on his Carolina Storm Wheel and he eats a good quality diet. He has always seemed healthy and happy to me. I noticed a couple of days ago when I let him out of his cage to play that he was "curling up" his right leg or arm should we say. He will not put it down. He seems to just curl it up and drag it along with him. My first instinct was that he might have been going 90 to nothing in his wheel, tripped and fell off which hurt his leg or something like that so I have given it a few days to see if he will put any pressure on it what-so-ever but he still hasn't. I immediately took out his wheel the day that I noticed his leg. I examined it to see if it was swollen-no, had something stuck in his foot-no, appears to be broken-no, and even clipped his toenails to see if maybe that would do the trick but nothing has helped. He still acts active and doesn't act like it bothers him but what do I know? He can't talk to tell me it hurts. Now I know the first response that I will get is to take him to the vet and I am making him an appointment Monday but I'm just wondering if any of you have had this same problem with your hedgie? Could it possibly be a sign of WHS? He was purchased from a very reputable USDA licensed breeder in Tennessee. I'm positive that she has no traces of WHS in her linage. Below is a picture of Oakley's right foot. This is how he holds it at all times. Another picture is of Oakley's cage setup. I believe it to be very safe for him. Any advice or comments please! I'm worried about my baby!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

It really could be anything from a dislocated shouler, sprain, to a fracture that's not visible to the naked eye (from a fall, nail getting caught and him pulling out his shoulder to get it out, etc). With him not putting any weight on it at all for a couple days now I would definitely try to get him in first thing monday if nothing else he probably needs pain meds and without them the stress of the pain can cause other health issues. How are his bowels and urine (color, consistency, any blood, etc)? Is he eating and drinking normal for him? Sorry if I missed it. 

Usually with whs its an obvious wobbling almost as if they are drunk not holding up a leg, but I'm not personally familiar with it (none of mine have ever had it) so I could be wrong on that one.

Taking the wheel out was a good idea, but watch him closely. Some hedgies freak out without a wheel and will start climbing possibly causing more injury. Try to substitute his wheel for other safe things he can do like hiding crickets or mealworms around his cage for him to hunt. 

Good luck keep us updated


----------



## morganleigh10 (Jul 11, 2011)

shawnwk1 said:


> It really could be anything from a dislocated shouler, sprain, to a fracture that's not visible to the naked eye (from a fall, nail getting caught and him pulling out his shoulder to get it out, etc). With him not putting any weight on it at all for a couple days now I would definitely try to get him in first thing monday if nothing else he probably needs pain meds and without them the stress of the pain can cause other health issues. How are his bowels and urine (color, consistency, any blood, etc)? Is he eating and drinking normal for him? Sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Usually with whs its an obvious wobbling almost as if they are drunk not holding up a leg, but I'm not personally familiar with it (none of mine have ever had it) so I could be wrong on that one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! To answer your question, he has been eating fine and acting as if everything is normal. His stool is normal and I have never noticed any blood. Since his wheel is gone for the time being until we find out what is wrong with him I have been letting him out of his cage under my supervision of course for a little exercise that hes not getting from his wheel. I don't want him to overdo it and hurt his leg even more. I don't "think" it could be WHS, but you never know. I'll let you know what his vet says. Definitely taking him in for an x-ray to see what is up!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its definitely time to take him to a veterinarian. Any time they aren't using a leg properly, it is wise to take them in as soon as you can to have the leg examined to rule out breaks and other problems that could be more difficult to treat if left untreated for a day or two. Even if it is a sprain, a vet may prescribe some medication to help reduce inflammation to help promote healing.

Keep us updated.


----------



## morganleigh10 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Its definitely time to take him to a veterinarian. Any time they aren't using a leg properly, it is wise to take them in as soon as you can to have the leg examined to rule out breaks and other problems that could be more difficult to treat if left untreated for a day or two. Even if it is a sprain, a vet may prescribe some medication to help reduce inflammation to help promote healing.
> 
> Keep us updated.


. Thanks Kalandra! I'm trying to get ahold of them today, sometimes they do emergencies on the weekend. F not todat then Oakley is definitely going tomorrow! I'll let yall know what they say is wrong!


----------



## morganleigh10 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oakley went to the vet this morning. He was x-rayed and ruled out that it wasn't a break or a fracture. Sprains don't show up on x-rays so that is what she is hoping it is other than WHS. Oakley is taking steriods twice a day for 5 days to help speed up the healing process. I'm praying that it's just a sprain and not WHS! Please pray for him everyone!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh I am so glad that it is not a break! Those can be quite traumatic for hedgies. I hope the steroids help! He will be in my prayers!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

What a relief that a break was ruled out. Poor kid. We'll keep our quills crossed here that the steriods work and do so quickly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor little guy! I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor guy, let us know how he is doing!


----------



## morganleigh10 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the steroid medicine that Oakley was prescribed didn't help his leg out at all. I took him to the vet again today. They checked his blood, stool, did many different x-rays, looked for tumors..nothing. They don't think it's WHS which is a HUGE relief, but they do think that it is something to do with some sort of nerve damage. Oakley's appetite had decreased dramatically since he finished up his round of steroids. I guess the steroids increased his appetite and when they were gone it's made him not want to eat at all. He has lost a lot of weight so I am syringing him baby food, Kitten replacer milk, water with pedilyte. He will eat maybe 3-4 pieces of his regular dry food a night but that's all. I'm praying that he gets his appetite back. His vet wants me to keep doing what I'm doing while she talks with other doctors that are familiar with hedgehogs. So what I guess I'm trying to say is that we can rule out WHS (yes!), pray that Oakley's appetite increases soon. As far as his leg goes..the vets are playing it by ear. Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no. I hope they find out what's wrong soon. I remember with Sylvie when she was always sick, the not knowing what was causing it was the worse part, being unable to solve it. But it sounds like you're doing great in keeping him as healthy as possible & comfortable.


----------

